# What on earth is this?!



## naetoile (Aug 18, 2020)

Any clue on what this is and how to get ride of it?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I let google lens look at your pic and it identified it as field horsetail.


----------



## naetoile (Aug 18, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> I let google lens look at your pic and it identified it as field horsetail.


Wow ok thanks! No idea what google lens is! I'll have to check it out! :thumbup:


----------

